# Biller/Coder NEEDS A JOB!!!!!



## shauna69 (Jan 11, 2010)

MS. SHAUNA DAVIS
      1435 W Blossom Place	 
   Nampa, Idaho 83651 
208-703-9618 
survivingalways2000@yahoo.com


I am a heavily seasoned Customer Service Professional with ten years of financial bookkeeping experience.  I feel my highly detailed and analytical personality brings a great level of accuracy to my work.  I value being a strong strategic contributor and am known for my innovativeness.

The following listing of qualifications highlights the closeness of this match:

•	Certificate in Healthcare Billing and Coding
•	Trained in HIPAA guidelines and standards
•	Working knowledge of Medical Terminology/Physiology
•	Proficient in ICD-9CM, CPT , HCPCS coding for maximum reimbursement
•	Advance Knowledge of Quick books programs and other office equipment
•	10-key by touch up to 200spm
•	Sharp analytic, problem solving abilities 
•	Can adapt immediately to any office environment 
•	Able to handle challenging tasks in a busy office 
•	Resourceful and self-confident; get the job done, and do it well


I have excellent qualifications for this position and my background should be of strong interest to your company.  Letters of Recommendation and references available upon request. I look forward to the pleasure of meeting with you to discuss your requirements in greater detail.  I believe this would prove a mutually beneficial meeting.


Sincerely,



MS. SHAUNA DAVIS
1435 W Blossom Place	 
Nampa, Idaho 83651 
208-703-9618 
survivingalways2000@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE: To obtain a position in Medical Coding or Billing for an organization that seeks a reliable and detail-oriented person

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS 

HEALTHCARE BILLING AND CODING
Proficient in CMS-1500 Billing of Medicare/Medicaid/Commercial Carriers
Working knowledge of Medical Terminology/Physiology
Proficient in ICD-9 CM, CPT, HCPCS Coding Guidelines for maximum reimbursement
Proficient in MS Office, Medical Manager Software, Bookkeeping Software
Trained in HIPAA guidelines and standards
Certified Professional Coder National Certificate Pending
10-key (200 spm) 

BOOKKEEPING/ACCOUNTING 
General Ledger 
Payroll and Payroll Taxes 
Bank Reconciliation 
Accounts Payable 
Accounts Receivable 
Budgets and Forecasting 
Draw disbursements and receipt journal 
Financial Statements 

OFFICE MANAGEMENT/CUSTOMER SERVICE 
Competent and experienced in Quick-books, and all other office equipment 
Assessed and managed personnel needs for company and support staff 
Coordinated wide range of logistics for office functions 
Created and maintained an efficient office environment 
Maintained excellent relationships, securing trust and 
confidentiality by providing accurate and timely customer service 
Trained, supervised and evaluated staff, 
enabling them to improve skills and achieve work objectives 

EDUCATION 
01/2009-10/2009    Milan Institute Nampa, Idaho       Healthcare Billing & Coding	
06/1995 	      BSU Campus Nampa, Idaho         High School Equivalence Degree

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY 
05/2008-10/2008 	A/P Specialist (Temp Position)		Happy Trail Products 
12/2007-02/2008 	Bookkeeper (Temp Position) 		Siddoway & Co. 
12/2005-06/2007 	Controller 				Cracchiolo Custom Homes


----------

